# New Coupon Code for 2Cool Members Only!



## CoverQuest (Feb 28, 2014)

Itâ€™s that time of year again! New 2021 2Cool Member discount code for CoverQuest is here. Add coupon code TOOCOOL2021 at checkout for an additional 10% off of your full boat cover and/or full Bimini top kit purchase!

If you need a Bimini top by Spring, go ahead and get your order in so you will have it!

Call me directly with any questions or feel free to PM or email me.

-Lindsay with CoverQuest
864-210-9392
[email protected]


----------

